# struct sysctl_ctx_list detail declaration will be appreciated.



## liuwang (Oct 24, 2013)

Appreciate the detailed declaration for:


```
struct sysctl_ctx_list
```

Sincerely,
Liu


----------



## cpm@ (Oct 25, 2013)

This can help to you:

```
% apropos sysctl_ctx
```

For more details read apropos(1)() man page.


----------



## liuwang (Oct 25, 2013)

Cpm,

Thanks your kind help.

Sincerley,
Liu


----------

